# Warning - Quicksand danger - The Ship Inn, Sandside POI



## whitevanwoman (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a warning to anyone using the Ship Inn at Sandside (near Arnside) in South Cumbria - this afternoon I was walking the dog along the sand/mud flats adjacent to the road when I came across 2 people stuck in the mud and sinking, only 30 metres away from the road and the pub. A young lad had thrown them a life ring and was holding one of them by the rope but both casualties were stuck like glue and sinking. They had been walking their dog further out on the sands and were returning back to the pub when they got stuck crossing a mud channel. 

They were eventually safely rescued in a joint operation involving 3 Cumbria Fire and Rescue Service crews, (Morecambe) Bay Search and Rescue team (volunteers) and HM Coastguard but it took at least an hour to get them out and considerable effort and specialised equipment. The rescue teams had to then go back and rescue some of their kit which was sinking. With at least 2 police cars controlling traffic along the road which was almost blocked because of all the emergency vehicles, the whole incident will have cost thousands of pounds, but will hopefully be a good warning of the very real risks of walking on the sand flats. 

POI Admin - is there any way to add a "DO NOT WALK ON THE SANDS DUE TO QUICKSAND DANGER" (or words to that effect) note to the POI?


----------



## maingate (Jun 16, 2013)

I put that one forward as a POI. 

At the time I was hoping to get rid of a few troublesome members, so never mentioned the quicksand.

Never mind, I will try to find another deathtrap for the POI. :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 16, 2013)

just tell them to try and drive from weston to brean at low tide lol on side not we have had fairshare on this coast of people getting stuck in mud burnham on sea has a hovercraft to help out with people getting stuck in the mud trying to walk out to the sea


----------



## Boots (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi WVW,

It's only 10(?) days or so ago that a 15yr old girl was 'extracted' on the shore at Silverdale. 

Unfortunately no amount of publicity appears to be working and according to Cedric the Queens Guide the sands are at their most dangerous in the last 30 years due to all the rain etc.

Cooking pot/pan producing the goods yet?


All the best


Boots


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 17, 2013)

Boots said:


> Hi WVW,
> 
> It's only 10(?) days or so ago that a 15yr old girl was 'extracted' on the shore at Silverdale.
> 
> ...



I saw mention of that in the local news. 

The couple today were lucky as the tide is at low ebb at present and so even at high tide today, which occured whilst they were stuck, they were not at risk of drowning. But in a couple of weeks time, at high ebb, the high tide would have covered the channel they were in. 

One of the locals and a fireman both said the same thing as you, that the sand/mud is particularly unstable at the moment, because of all the rain. 

I've used the stove top oven quite a bit now - apart from grilling bacon, and stir frying in the wok, it's my main way of cooking, but I'm still getting used to it and timings is guesswork and regular checking, as the cooker runs on butane gas cartridges, and so once they are half used, they don't burn as fast so that affects cooking time. But on a consistent heat, I would say that it's definitely cooks a bit quicker than the timings for a conventional oven. I have an oven temp gauge in it to see what temp it is and it gets up to 150C very quickly, within a couple of minutes, and if using a brand new gas cartridge, it gets to 200C within another couple of minutes. 

It's great for cooking easy oven convenient food, eg pies, pasties, fish fingers, chicken burgers but the underneath cooks first so they need turning regularly. I haven't tried anything more adventurous but in all honesty, am unlikely to want to do so :lol-053:  

The only thing which I can't imagine it will cook well is pizza - the bottom would crisp up nicely but the top wouldn't and you couldn't really turn it over. 

I've solved the problem of things burning underneath by adding effectively a spacer collar which sits on the gas cooker and then the oven sits on that, raising it by a couple of inches. I used a small round biscuit tin, just cut the bottom out of it using a tin opener, and it works a treat, and fits neatly inside the oven when packed away. 

The screwdriver is a cracking bit of kit and I've used it a couple of times now - many thanks for it. I do love the simplicity of the engineering in things like that, and also like my grandmother's hand sewing machine - old but designed so well that it can do the job just as well as the modern electrical equivalent and, unlike many modern items, it was made to last, not to be replaced in a couple of years time with a bigger/ faster model, or simply because parts needed replacing but its cheaper to buy a new one than pay to get the old one repaired.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 17, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> just tell them to try and drive from weston to brean at low tide lol on side not we have had fairshare on this coast of people getting stuck in mud burnham on sea has a hovercraft to help out with people getting stuck in the mud trying to walk out to the sea



There's a local recovery bloke down there who charges £1000 take it or leave it .  There were some good videos on YouTube of a Range Rover being pulled out


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 17, 2013)

This isn`t going to go down well but here goes.....................

I`ve not much sympathy when this happens, there are more than enough *Warning Signs* in and around that area highlighting
the dangers of Quicksand and the speed of the Incoming Tide and if people " Cannot be Bothered " to read the signs then it`s Tough.

Morecambe Bay is notorious for Quicksand as well as the Speed the tide comes in and Arnside also has a " Bore"....Arnside and Silverdale AONB - Arnside Tidal Bore

If you are there when it is due you will hear the Siren / Claxon sound twice before it happens, 20 minutes and then again 5 minutes before it arrives.

Given the right conditions Extra High Spring Tide, New or Full Moon and Low Pressure and it can be pretty spectacular. The front at Arnside can have 
hundreds of people waiting for it coming all ready to photograph and video it.

Whilst it is not as spectacular as the Severn Bore it still is very nice to see and a very good vantage point is The Old Pier, but get there early as it fills
up fast ( pardon the pun ).....................LOL


----------



## Elliejane (Jun 17, 2013)

We were in the pub at Arnside with a friend who lives there a while back and suddenly it emptied.  A few minutes later the lifeboat jet ski roared up to the viaduct, swiftly followed by the lifeboat (and the tide) to rescue a couple who had appeared on the sands in the middle on the far side of it.  Good job the lifeboat crew were in the pub and saw the danger before the alarm was raised and saved precious minutes.

Another time a camper was parked on the car park near the station when there was a spring tide ..... Result, wet tyres!  Not sure how far the tide came up, but I was glad I'd refused to park the van there.

But, I love that area.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 17, 2013)

Elliejane said:


> We were in the pub at Arnside with a friend who lives there a while back and suddenly it emptied.  A few minutes later the lifeboat jet ski roared up to the viaduct, swiftly followed by the lifeboat (and the tide) to rescue a couple who had appeared on the sands in the middle on the far side of it.  Good job the lifeboat crew were in the pub and saw the danger before the alarm was raised and saved precious minutes.
> 
> Another time a camper was parked on the car park near the station when there was a spring tide ..... Result, wet tyres!  Not sure how far the tide came up, but I was glad I'd refused to park the van there.
> 
> But, I love that area.





It quite a few years back now but i saw a " Cracker " once there on the car park you mention.

If the conditions are just right and it`s going to be a " Big One " then they Cone Off the car park to stop people parking on there. Anyway some Numpties had moved
the cones and parked in there anyway and then put the cones back.

Well......in came the Bore and......WHOOOOOSH.......swamped cars................we laughed like hell.

If you do park on that car park there is a *Cracking Chippy* just over the road and whilst the wife nips over the road i get everything ready
in the van, table, knives, forks, salt and vinegar, kettle on etc. etc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 17, 2013)

[/SIZE][/B]




I`ll second that, well said.


It`s also worth nothing that the other side of the bay is just as dangerous.

The *A5087*  Priory Road / Coast Road that runs between the centre of Ulverston   A590  and through Bardsea, Baycliff, Aldingham, Newbiggin, Roosebeck and on to Rampside 
most of which has very easy access on to the sands and is also where a lot of the  Cocklers  work from is Very Very dangerous.

Once again there are lots of signs warning about this but you still see plenty of people ( many with young children ) way out on the sands.

I have a huge amount of admiration for the Emergency Services that have to put themselves in danger just to rescue these Stupid People.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't have much sympathy for the couple who were rescued yesterday either, I  have more sympathy for the volunteer Bay rescue team who were called away from their families on Fathers ' day. But I think the couple will have been suitably embarrassed by the very public rescue and the number of spectators, all of whom will have learned a valuable lesson, especially a number of kids ~ I heard parents saying that's why they weren't allowed to go on the sands.  What really brought home the danger was just how close to the road this happened, not out in the middle of the bay.  

It was lucky there wasn't any fires or other incidents in south cumbria ~ with 3 fire engines there,  there can't have been many other fire crews left in the south of the county to attend any other incidents,  gone are the days when every small town had it's own fire crew and ambulance.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 17, 2013)

I used to have a "drying" mud mooring on the Dee at Heswall & one day decided to walk ashore direct across the mud bank rather than the usual way of following the scoured out channel back to the clubhouse. I was wearing trainers & shorts so not stressed about getting muddy, but the young Mrs Smaug (this was some years ago) didn't want to risk it. 

Back then, I too was young & gallant & I had crossed the mud before without problems so I said I would carry her safely across to the sand. I got off the boat & stood alongside so she could easily get on my back & we set off bravely for the shore. Everything went well at first, but as we entered the mud, I was surprised to notice that I was sinking deeper than usual. My dearly beloved's the 6 stone added to my own then 9 stone (I did say this was some time ago) was making my size 8' sink deeper & deeper.

Your feet sinking in isn't the problem tho is it? It's getting them out again. Pretty quickly the trainers came off, but that's no big deal, squishy thro the toes is quite nice if you like that sort of thing. But getting your feet out as you get close to upper calf requires you to lift your leg higher than normal & the standing foot tends to sink deeper while you do it. This requires you to lean a little to get the extra clearance above the mud, which is easy when solo - but add another person on your back & balancing becomes an issue . . . 

Sure enough the inevitable happened & we went full length sprawled in the black gooey & smelly mud. We couldn't move - for laughing, we were hysterical.  The tears leaving white streaks down our faces as we each looked at the mess the other was in simply made us laugh more. 

Once we stood up, it was easy for each of us on our own to make our way ashore & the weather was warm & sunny as we walked back to the club & our full body mud packs started to dry out & crack as we walked. We washed off what we could at the tap outside & put plastic bags over the car seats before driving home, but Mrs S says I have not ever been so gallant since.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm glad the couple were OK in the end. I guess they did have themselves to blame but it must have been very frightening all the same. 

I wonder why they needed _three_ engines to rescue two people very close to shore though especially with other emergency services, coastguards, volunteers, and police in attendance too. It  seems overkill to me. One engine with the right kit and a crew of five or six would surely have been enough. 

It's quite worrying, the small cover provided to rural areas, with all the cuts the fire service have had to suffer, and I hate to think someone would have been denied cover because of this incident.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 17, 2013)

Certainly more than 5 or 6 people were needed, there were 2 who went out on sledges to secure the casualties, with another 2 holding them on a safety line from a sandbank. A couple of others were rigging up more safety lines in case they were needed. Another dozen or so professionals were unpacking equipment, including inflatable jetties and inflating them and then carrying and placing them across a channel ready for safe extraction of all, whilst others were jetting water into the mud to loosen it - there will have been an incident manager plus radio operator, and the drivers will have to stay with the vehicles for security - not a big issue at Sandside, but it would be in urban areas... and it needed a good dozen men to pull the ropes on the sledges carrying the casualties across the mud to the inflatable bridge. I suspect they possibly couldn't use winches for some reason, as I'm sure they would have done if they could have. 

At the beginning of any rescue incident it is very difficult to estimate exactly just what equipment or numbers of rescuers will be needed until the emergency services get on site and so it is far better, in a rural area where it is at least a half hour drive for any emergency vehicles, to over estimate and err on the side of caution as those not needed can be stood down. The crew of all 3 fire engines seemed to be involved somehow. 

First on scene was the Coastguard and the Arnside Fire Crew - the priority was to secure the casualties and make a rescue plan. The second crew were doing something with water and hoses, I think they were loosening the mud, and the third was sorting out the inflatable bridges etc. I think it was 2 members of Coastguard staff who were first out to the casualties with plastic sledges to get them out of the mud and therefore into a safer position, whilst the rest of their team kept them safe on ropes. Bay Rescue turned up a bit later, as they will have to have been paged and then get to base from home, but it was them and the coastguard who actually did the rescue, with the fire service providing logistical support and then afterwards hosing down all the rescuers and kit. Just packing up and cleaning up after a rescue can take as long as the rescue itself, which proved to be the case yesterday.

When I was in the mountain rescue team, if we were to a "spot pick up" (ie no search required as the casualties location was known), a team of 12 -15 were required as there are several different specific roles, and then a team of 8 stretcher carriers is required, along with navigator, radio operator, first aiders, kit carriers and replacement stretcher carriers on a long extraction. 

The first rule of any rescue is that the rescuers remain safe at all times and so for every rescuer involved hands on, at least one more is required to keep that rescuer safe, whether it is in mud or down a cliff face.  

That's the problem with cutting services so that there is no slack in the system and the existing services are spread too thinly - there are no additional resources in the event of occasional but resource (ie manpower) intensive situations. On a busy sunny Sunday afternoon in Cumbria, it was pure luck that there was not another incident within the 50 mile radius which would have required the fire crews, whether it was a fire or another rescue situation. 

And the police had their work cut out as it was on a bend in the main road to Arnside and there were alot of visitors out and about and alot of cars on the road, and all the emergency vehicles caused a major obstruction so traffic control was essential. A few firemen were also required to keep the spectators out of the way of the teams and equipment - people crowding everywhere to watch and definitely on a few occasions getting in the way. 

So I don't think all the various teams were overkill - all 3 organisations (Fire service, coastguard and Bay Rescue) all have different skills and roles, and it was very impressive to watch them all work together so professionally. 

Certainly round here, in terms of ambulance and fire cover, people are already being denied cover and have been for several years, as local ambulance stations are closed, and number of crews reduced. The mountain rescue team had a good relationship with the local ambulances, and they told us that there was regularly on 2 ambulances, based at Sedbergh to cover the whole of East Cumbria - that's from the Durham border to Penrith, down the A6 to Kendal and then across to Sedbergh, round the Howgills to the Yorks Dales border and Kirkby Stephen (and that was a couple of years ago when I was still in the rescue team, it may even be worse now). If you look at a map, this is a huge geographical area, and more often than not, casualties are taken to Carlisle, a good half hour - hour's drive. And then if there is a delay in admitting the casualty, that ambulance can be unavailable for several hours at a time, with another good half hour's drive back to base to do their own paperwork etc. 

That's the problem with allocating resources according to numbers of population as opposed to geographical areas - both factors need to be taken into consideration, and what is appropriate for urban areas is not appropriate for rural areas and vice versa. But unless politicians and decision makers live in rural areas and experience these problems for themselves, they are ignored on the grounds that too few people are affected compared to cutting services in urban areas.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 17, 2013)

The crew that was doing something with " Water and Hoses " is actually the piece of equipment that releases the casualties from the Mud / Sand.

In effect it is a Metal Lance that has small holes in it, this is then forced into the Mud / Sand around the victim and then water is pumped into it
under very high pressure.

This then Liquefies the Mud / Sand and makes it easier to pull the victim out.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 17, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> The crew that was doing something with " Water and Hoses " is actually the piece of equipment that releases the casualties from the Mud / Sand.
> 
> In effect it is a Metal Lance that has small holes in it, this is then forced into the Mud / Sand around the victim and then water is pumped into it
> under very high pressure.
> ...



Thanks for the explanation, scuse my layman's terms


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 17, 2013)

Similar warnings in North Wales, last week a man got stuck up to his chest in Conwy Harbour, luckily the RNLI are there and managed to extract him. Conwy is a common stop over place but the river is treacherous with very strong currents and mud.

The other common area, again popular with MH's is Point of Ayr at Talacre. The tide is always changing the topography of the beach and from one tide to the next can change from hard sand to soft, with areas of quicksand.

I used to fly from the beach on occasions having taken a low pass to see if footprints could be seen. The lighter coloured areas of sand proved to be soft. I was following one of the little Suzuki 4x4's belting along the waters edge, splashing through the puddles. I remember saying to my student "this should be interesting" The Suzuki hit a pond only about 25 ft across, but it was dark in the middle!!

It was like a cartoon, the little Suzuki seemed to float on water until the middle then sank, luckily 4 heads popped to the surface, they were OK but little Suzuki wasn't!! Sank without trace, of course the tide was coming in, next day, no hole, no Suzuki.

I did see it occasionally and it moved quite a long way with the current, eventually vanishing into the deep water channel. Rusted quite well.


----------



## maingate (Jun 17, 2013)

It does appear to be overkill David but there are reasons for it.

First of all, a number of Fire and Rescue Staff have died while attempting rescues.

Secondly, the Fire Brigades are dropping one member off an Appliance crew. So, if a certain number are required for an operation, it can mean turning out another vehicle (complete with crew).

These type of jobs require specialist training and only key members of the Brigade are fully trained (often staff at the nearest Fire Station). These members do change jobs and Stations, so there is an ongoing need to train up new staff.

My lad is a Station Manager with Tyne and Wear Fire and Rescue. They have these same skills as there are mud flats at low tide on the River Tyne. Similar skills to the above are also used on rescues on frozen river and pond rescues.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 17, 2013)

Interesting to see how all the various firecrews were deployed and the details of the rescue operation, but if this is what is needed for an incident like this, then the fire service cuts have been too deep and many people are going to be left without close cover on many occasions.


----------



## maingate (Jun 17, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Interesting to see how all the various firecrews were deployed and the details of the rescue operation, but if this is what is needed for an incident like this, then the fire service cuts have been too deep and many people are going to be left without close cover on many occasions.



That is exactly what operational staff have been saying for a long time now.

It did not make any difference, the cutbacks went ahead. So did the pension cutbacks. :hammer:


----------



## maingate (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't need to be protective David (he's a big ex Marine ). Many Fire staff are fed up with the way things are going in their jobs. They would like to do more but they will be sacked for stepping out of line. This is why morale is at an all time low. I can sympathise with them because I retired early because of the direction Industry is going in. Yes, it is H & S to blame in part. The biggest contributor though is the modern method of Management. ie, if you do nothing, then nothing can be blamed on you. It's the Politics of the madhouse.


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 17, 2013)

Pxxsses me off though the idiots who ignore signs etc without a thought of their safety AND THAT of those that have to rescue them! Too many folk have been moddlecoddled and rely too much on services that may not get to them!

With the amount of procedures/assements etc that need to be carried out i'm surprised anyone gets saved, but the saviours can't be blamed they are held back but rules and regs for their 'own safety' not left to their common sense ( which has left every walk of life) and if ignore these and do something ' off their own back' ,get injured would most probably be told it's their own fault ,lose sick pay and get not financial help at all, although they saved lives.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 18, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Smaug (Jun 18, 2013)

May I add another observation or two?

Many people these days take the sea & mountains too lightly. To some extent, this has always been the case as people are seldom frightened if they do not understand the risks. But cheap & easy transport, cheap outdoor gear & readily available gps help people to think that the great outdoors is perfectly safe. 

Well, of course it is, 99.9% of the time if you are sensible, but that easy availability & apparent familiarity means people do NOT think about the potential consequences of the risks they take.

Finally, almost everyone has a mobile phone in their pocket & there is a general assumption "What could possibly go wrong, and I can easily call for help anyway" - which also tends to encourage risk taking without considering consequences. 

Unfortunately, there are many places around the coast & up in the mountains where phone signals are very poor or completely non-existent. The public are too often lulled into a false sense of security. any RNLI or Mountain Rescue team will tell you how much more often they are rescuing idiots rather than casualties.


----------



## scampa (Jun 18, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Firefox (Jun 18, 2013)

> The rescue business is a big one: witness the numerous TV programmes  that are made about them, so, as more and more people develop fewer and  fewer life-skills, they will grow bigger. A waste of resources?



I think the TV concentration on rescue and emergency services is more to do with the fact that it's an easy subject to hijack for entertaining and popular television than anything else.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 18, 2013)

As a Shoreline member of the RNLI I must correct your assertion that "people rescued" by the RNLI is the same as "Lives saved". It is not, to count as a life saved the person must be genuinely at risk of losing their life or sustaining a serious injury. Other people are simply classed as "rescued".

The ones you quote were rescued, had they been walking the dog & cut off on a sandbank, then that may be lives saved. Towed in from mechanical failure in reasonable weather is "rescued", towed in from mechanical failure in really bad weather or close to drifting onto rocks may well be "lives saved". The distinctions are clearly made & the stats are reported separately. And, altho you may dispute one or two specific decisions on matters of detail, the general principle does work well.


----------



## runnach (Jun 18, 2013)

Smaug said:


> As a Shoreline member of the RNLI I must correct your assertion that "people rescued" by the RNLI is the same as "Lives saved". It is not, to count as a life saved the person must be genuinely at risk of losing their life or sustaining a serious injury. Other people are simply classed as "rescued".
> 
> The ones you quote were rescued, had they been walking the dog & cut off on a sandbank, then that may be lives saved. Towed in from mechanical failure in reasonable weather is "rescued", towed in from mechanical failure in really bad weather or close to drifting onto rocks may well be "lives saved". The distinctions are clearly made & the stats are reported separately. And, altho you may dispute one or two specific decisions on matters of detail, the general principle does work well.



Thanks Smaug for defining the difference, I have a RNLI sticker on the front door of the pub ( I didnt put it there to be fair) and we are 60 miles from the coast.

Grace Darling, to me epitomises the human spirit and the desire to help others. Brian Bevan who was Cox at Spurn Point ( only full time crew in the country ) won various awards, I am confident he wasnt glory hunting just ( understatement) good at doing something which was close to him.

I often hear about putting the "Great " back in Britain, seeing the selfless devotion to help others displayed by the RNLI wouldnt be a bad benchmark to start from, We still are "great " its just time we started to believe it again.

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanx to the rnli lads at scarboro' i got food poisonin lol, they were on their training night ( which were watching with interest) when they came on land one or two went across to harry ramsdens ( i think they get discounted or free nosh from them ) i have a dodgy stomach with fish or chicken, anyways HR was recommended lol, two days later i walked from the hotel!!!!!! Gawd bless lol


----------



## Boots (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Again WVW,

On a lighter note!

Glad that the cooker is earning its keep, still not used mine beginning to think it'll never happen.

I had forgotten about the Yankee screw driver but I expect it will be earning its keep for many a year to come.

Sands rescue? Nuff said I think.

Take care


Boots


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 19, 2013)

Smaug said:


> May I add another observation or two?
> 
> Many people these days take the sea & mountains too lightly. To some extent, this has always been the case as people are seldom frightened if they do not understand the risks. But cheap & easy transport, cheap outdoor gear & readily available gps help people to think that the great outdoors is perfectly safe.
> 
> ...



Sadly, many people have a reliance on electronic gizmo's without understanding the basics.

Stuff goes faulty, batteries go flat. GPS does fail to give accurate information.

I always taught that the GPS is an aid to navigation and comes second to charts/maps.

Reliance on gadgets has brought about a reduction in common sense.

People rely on ABS to get them out of problems of driving too close & fast.

It seems that these aids, rather than add an additional layer of safety, result in additional risks being taken without regard to anything around them.

My step daughter received a fine for driving in a bus lane. " I was following the Satnav, and I said to my friend, I don't think we should be going this way, but as the Satnav told me, I followed"  OK in this instance the only cost was £30 fine.

Living on the coast, close to the mountains, I've seen so many idiots, jet skiers who nearly died because they didn't have flares or wet/dry suit. Happend in the same week as the Conwy Sinking sand


----------



## Smaug (Jun 19, 2013)

Tony (HM at Conwy ) used to call 'em the Birmingham navy - typically have no idea that the tide when going in & out also goes up & down!!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> Just a warning to anyone using the Ship Inn at Sandside (near Arnside) in South Cumbria - this afternoon I was walking the dog along the sand/mud flats adjacent to the road when I came across 2 people stuck in the mud and sinking, only 30 metres away from the road and the pub. A young lad had thrown them a life ring and was holding one of them by the rope but both casualties were stuck like glue and sinking. They had been walking their dog further out on the sands and were returning back to the pub when they got stuck crossing a mud channel.
> 
> They were eventually safely rescued in a joint operation involving 3 Cumbria Fire and Rescue Service crews, (Morecambe) Bay Search and Rescue team (volunteers) and HM Coastguard but it took at least an hour to get them out and considerable effort and specialised equipment. The rescue teams had to then go back and rescue some of their kit which was sinking. With at least 2 police cars controlling traffic along the road which was almost blocked because of all the emergency vehicles, the whole incident will have cost thousands of pounds, but will hopefully be a good warning of the very real risks of walking on the sand flats.
> 
> POI Admin - is there any way to add a "DO NOT WALK ON THE SANDS DUE TO QUICKSAND DANGER" (or words to that effect) note to the POI?






Here you go :- Couple stuck in quicksand on Cumbria beach spark full-scale rescue - AOL Travel UK


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

This is one of the Warning Signs, the Life Belt should give you an indication of their size and they are at regular intervals along the front :-


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Knew i`d seen them somewhere, these are the slightly Newer Warning Signs installed late last year :-


----------



## Smaug (Jun 21, 2013)

Ha ha & how long would they last if they were? :wacko:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes they are still there, we was there a week or so back on the Coastguard Station Car Park and it was packed.

The sands there are totally different and people regularly go out and have their picture taken with them.

That`s one of the Coastguard Stations due for closure and apparently the Car Park as well.

No doubt it will end up with some Posh Sea View apartments like they have built on the corner as you turn in.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 21, 2013)

But that's "Another Place"  :lol-061:

Those are solid cast iron & set deep into firm sand, simple steel notice poles are unlikely to last long & siting them in quicksand is simply pointless, as I am sure you well know. Galvanised railings along the prom at New Brighton near there quite often get carried away within the year.

Nice pic by the way, it isn't always clear enough to see the Welsh Hills like that, they must be about 50 odd miles away.


----------

